# Spanish Sea Patrol Arao at work



## antiguogrumete (Apr 28, 2010)

Rodman Polyships 101 (Gerifalte class) ARAO from SVA doing their job (control boats and do***entation).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6XNB5AuQrU


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day antiguogrumete,m,2end may.2014.01:45.re:spanish sea patrol aroa at work.they seem to be customs searching for contreband,great vessel.well handled,excellent video,regards ben27


----------

